# smarty touch tuner sg2 w/egt sensor probe



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

SMARTY TOUCH SCREEN TUNER SG2 W PYRO EGT PROBE FOR 98.5-12 DODGE CUMMINS DIESEL brand new never used $800
email [email protected]
Doug


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

sold


----------

